# I am NOT happy......



## garcia3441 (Sep 11, 2006)

I have Dish Network, and it rained here earlier. When it rains it interferes with the reception. Well every channel is back EXCEPT ESPN, so I'm missing Monday night football!!!!!


----------



## Donnie (Sep 11, 2006)

Yep. I finally got fed up with the "rain fade" with DirecTV and switched to cable.


----------



## Samer (Sep 11, 2006)

cable can go out in the rain too, but not as often. And it depends where you live. But over all cable is more stable, satelite has better picture.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 11, 2006)

Cable doesn't go out if it rains, maybe if your neighborhood distributor gets hit by lightning or some cumjob runs into it with their car but an optical cable running 4ft underground is not gonna be affected by rain. Get HD over cable and it'll blow out your satellite pieces of shit, seriously. Satellite is for farmers, if you live in a city throw that shit out and get a real service.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 11, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> I have Dish Network, and it rained here earlier. When it rains it interferes with the reception. Well every channel is back EXCEPT ESPN, so I'm missing Monday night football!!!!!




I'll help bring you up to date.., The Iggles are leading the NFC east for the first last and only time this year! fawk: Dallas!)

You MUST head to a Hooters for wings and football!


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 11, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> an optical cable running 4ft underground is not gonna be affected by rain. if you live in a city throw that shit out and get a real service.


The local cable company still strings their lines on power poles, and has about 30 channels.  
And yes I live in the country.



Popsyche said:


> You MUST head to a Hooters for wings and football!



The closest Hooters is about 75 miles away.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 11, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> The local cable company still strings their lines on power poles, and has about 30 channels.
> And yes I live in the country.



And also, the cable companies get their signals from satellites, although with much bigger dishes.


----------



## garcia3441 (Sep 11, 2006)

Man, I can't even get high speed internet here.


----------



## rummy (Sep 12, 2006)

DirecTV's good for me.


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 12, 2006)

They broadcasted it on "my 20" here so that those without espn could still get it.


----------

